# Aufgedeckt: Automatische Einwahl statt registriertem Dialer



## sascha (4 März 2005)

*Aufgedeckt: Automatische Einwahl statt registriertem Dialer*

Experten von Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de haben einen neuen Fall aufgedeckt, bei dem arglose Internetsurfer um ihr Geld gebracht werden. Unter den teuren Rufnummer 0900990000-929, -930, -931 und -932 werden ganz offensichtlich nicht nur registrierte Dialer eingesetzt, sondern auch illegale Programme, die sich automatisch und ohne Wissen des Betroffenen einwählen. Unsere Erkenntnisse liegen Regulierungsbehörde und Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) bereits vor. 

Erste Beschwerden zu unerklärlichen Einwahlen über die Rufnummer 0900990000929 gab es bereits im Dezember 2004. Nachdem sich auch im gemeinsamen Forum von Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de die Hinweise auf einen möglichen Missbrauch mehrten, gingen unsere Experten dem Fall nach – und stießen auf eine ganze Reihe von Merkwürdigkeiten. Registriert ist der Dialer auf einen Schweizer (der über eine Hotmail-Adresse erreichbar ist) und eine Firma Matrix Telecommunications.com mit angeblichem Sitz in New York. Eingesetzt wird der Dialer auf einer Seite, auf der es Klingeltöne gibt. Dort wird er über ein ActiveX-Objekt namens sc.cab auf dem Rechner des Nutzers installiert – und hält schon in dieser Form die Registrierungsvorschriften nicht ein. So fehlt etwa der vorgeschriebene Abbrechen-Button im ersten Bestätigungsfenster. Zudem ist der Dialer selbstlöschend.

Recherchen unserer Experten fanden allerdings auch eine weitere Site, die dasselbe ActiveX-Object einsetzt, und die illegale Auto-Dialer für die Rufnummern 90090000929 bis 90090000932 bereitstellt. Diese Site ist laut WhoIs auf die gleiche Person registriert wie die Webseite, die den registrierten Dialer zur Rufnummer 0900-90000930 einsetzt. Eine explosive Verbindung: Arglose User bekommen nämlich unter Umständen statt dem ersten - bei der Regulierungsbehörde angemeldeten - Dialer einen zweiten, illegalen auf den PC geladen. Und dieser kann sich ohne Wissen des Betroffenen einwählen und so hohe Kosten verursachen. Zur Verschleierung des Vorgangs werden dabei einige technische Tricks verwendet. An die Dateinamen der Internetseiten werden so unter anderem jeweils Session Keys angehängt. Erfolgt der Zugriff nicht innerhalb einer vorgegebenen, relativ kurzen Zeit, oder wird dieser Session Key gar nicht angegeben, wird man auf die Webseite stop.php umgeleitet und ein Zugriff somit unterbunden. 

Weitere Nachforschungen ergaben, dass von der betreffenden Webseite auch Dialer mit Auslandsrufnummern (00681509751,00681509755, 00681683091, 00681683092) eingesetzt werden, zu denen es inzwischen erste Schadensmeldungen in unserem Forum gibt. Außerdem operieren die Täter ganz offensichtlich international und passen die Rufnummern ans Herkunftsland an. 

Telekom: Angeblich "sorgfältig geprüft"

Besonders pikant ist die Angelegenheit, weil sich die Deutsche Telekom bei der Einziehung der – zumindest in bestimmten Fällen vermutlich durch Missbrauch verursachten - Kosten stur stellt. „Seitens der Deutschen Telekom werden alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft, um im Sinne unserer Kunden einen optimalen Verbraucherschutz sicherzustellen. Hierzu wird bereits vor Vertragsabschluss mit dem jeweiligen Inhalte-Anbieter über eine 0190/0900-Rufnummer die Seriosität seines Angebots durch die Deutsche Telekom geprüft“, heißt es so in einem Schreiben der Telekom an einen Betroffenen, welches uns vorliegt. Man habe den Sachverhalt sorgfältig geprüft, heißt es in dem Brief weiter. „Hierbei konnten wir keinen Anhaltspunkt dafür finden, dass es sich bei dem unter der o. g. Rufnummer angebotenen Dienst um ein unseriöses Angebot handelt.“ 

Was die Telekom bei ihrer „sorgfältigen Prüfung“ nicht schaffte, ist unseren Experten gelungen. Die Regulierungsbehörde und das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) sind bereits eingeschaltet. Auch die Missbrauchsabteilung der Telekom hat unsere Erkenntnisse inzwischen vorliegen – in der Hoffnung auf möglichst schnelle Konsequenzen im Sinne der Verbraucher. Denn der Fall zeigt einmal mehr, dass die Registrierung eines Dialers allein nicht ausreicht, um automatisch von einer rechtkonformen - und vom User gewollten - Einwahl ausgehen zu können. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=243

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Kalle59 (4 März 2005)

Man mag der Telekom eine sorgfältige Prüfung ja gar nicht absprechen. Für mich stellt sich da die Frage, wer wird den da geprüft?
Durch weitervermieten der Nummern hängt ja da ein ganzer Rattenschwanz zusammen. Wird das beachtet?
Was ist davon zu halten, daß die Telekom sorgfältig prüft, und die Leute von Computerbetrug.de noch sorgfältiger?

Für mich zeigt das doch ganz klar, die T hat ja gar kein wirtschaftliches Interesse solche Sachen aufzudecken. Man verdient ja mit und zwar sorgfältig!

Ein etwas besorgter Kallle


----------



## A John (4 März 2005)

Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Man mag der Telekom eine sorgfältige Prüfung ja gar nicht absprechen.


... Wie auch deren sorgfältige Immobilienbewertung vor dem Börsengang.



			
				Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist davon zu halten, daß die Telekom sorgfältig prüft, und die Leute von Computerbetrug.de noch sorgfältiger?


Hattest Du schon mal Schriftwechsel mit der TK? Hast Du mal mit Sachbearbeitern telefoniert? Kennst Du das Geschäftsgebaren in den T-Punkt Läden?
Wenn ich das aus meiner Sicht objektiv beschreibe, schreit das geradezu nach dem Staatsanwalt.



			
				Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich zeigt das doch ganz klar, die T hat ja gar kein wirtschaftliches Interesse solche Sachen aufzudecken. Man verdient ja mit und zwar sorgfältig!


Eben!

Gruß A. John


----------



## dvill (5 März 2005)

Hier stellt sich auch die Frage nach der Dunkelziffer.

Es zeigt sich, dass Hilfe für Betroffene von Autodialer-Tricks höchstens aus diesem Forum kommt. Zuständige Behörden oder die Netzbetreiber prüfen scheinbar nur, ob es einen registrierten Dialer unter dieser Nummer gibt.

Damit ist für Betroffene die Situation durch die Registrierung schlechter als zuvor, was exakt in dieser Konsequenz hier im Forum zum Beginn der Registrierung diskutiert wurde.

Es gibt keinen konkreten Zusammenhang zwischen der Registrierung, dem Hashwert, der Einwahl, einer bewussten Handlung des Rechnungsempfängers sowie der Abrechnung. Die Masche mit einem registrierten Alibidialer und einem automatischen Schurkendialer ist für Betroffene nicht erkenn- oder beweisbar.

In nunmehr 2 Fällen konnte hier ein Nachweis geführt werden. Aber wie viele Einwahlen werden manipuliert, bei denen der Trickser geschickter vorgeht und die Enttarnung soweit erschwert, dass sie praktisch mit wenigen Privatleuten nicht zu leisten ist?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2005)

Als weiterer Einwand sei hier auch noch mal darauf hingewiesen, dass der Teleflate Dialer voellig gesetzeskonform war. Leider wurde er nur von einem anderen Programm ferngesteuert. Dann koennte ich mir den Alibi Dialer auch sparen... Auf diese Tatsache ist die RegTP nie eingegangen, sondern hat diesen Dialer einfach fuer illegal erklaert.

Gruesse,
TSCN


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2005)

Toll, was dieses Forum so auf die Beine stellt, nicht wahr? Und wie ging's bei Teleflate weiter? Ist IRGENDWAS passiert? Dieses Forum hier tat alles, was nötig und möglich war, aber der Ball, den es weiter gepasst hat, versandete im Abseits... Bis heute weiß ich nicht einmal, ob irgendwo VERSUCHT worden ist, den "Fall Teleflate" zu klären (außerhalb dieses Forums, im Forum wurden ja öffentlich hier und nicht öffentlich Versuche unternommen...)
Es gab ein Faß ohne Boden und das war's dann... Wird es hier ähnlich laufen? 
Das ist in keinster Weise ein Vorwurf an dieses Forum, das wieder einmal seine Schlagkraft unter Beweis gestellt hat. Der schwarze Peter liegt woanders: Derartige Aktivitäten zeugen von hoher (und organisierter) krimineller Energie und genau das wird offenbar ignoriert, seit Jahren! cui bono?


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ist für Betroffene die Situation durch die Registrierung schlechter als zuvor, was exakt in dieser Konsequenz hier im Forum zum Beginn der Registrierung diskutiert wurde.


eben! Und dank der "Rumplestilzchen Creators" aus Delaware, Mallorca, BVI oder Vaduz sind die Verantwortlichen ebenso "unerreichbar" wie früher. Dass das niemand sehen will, ist mit Unwissenheit nicht mehr zu erklären, zu entschuldigen sowieso nicht...
(Bereits im Januar wurde hier und anderswo von konkreten Beschwerden bei der RegTP berichtet. Der Dialer ist aber noch registriert... Vielleicht läufts ja auch so wie bei den Dritten im Bunde, Newlines, denen wurden die Dialer nicht mal deregistriert, dank des Verhandlungsgeschick des rechtskonformen Anwalts???)


----------



## dvill (5 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ist IRGENDWAS passiert?


Leider passiert in vielen Fällen klaren Dialermissbrauchs genau das, dass der Verbraucher letztlich dem Inkassotreiben nachgibt und zahlt.

Die besonders krassen Fälle sind die Spitze des Eisbergs. Dann können Betroffene nach langer Wartezeit damit rechnen, dass ihr Dialer bei der RegTP rausgekegelt wird.

Es gibt viele Methoden, Internetnutzer zu ungewollten Einwahlen zu bringen und die Mindestanforderungen zu unterlaufen. Nachhilfe mit selbstlöschenden Autodialern ist sicherlich die ungesetzlichste Methode. Aber Täuschung des Verbrauchers durch falsche Versprechungen und verwirrende und undeutliche Preisinformationen bringen viele Betroffene dazu, zwar selbst die Anwahl ausgelöst zu haben, aber nicht das Bewusstsein gehabt zu haben, was eigentlich passiert.

Ich sehe hier im Ergebnis nur einen marginalen Unterschied. Die Motivation des Dialerdrückers ist gleich. Er will Einwahlen um jeden Preis. Die gesetzlichen Anforderungen unterlaufen beide. Die Zahl der Betroffenen, die einem geschickt durch Farben und Schriftarten gestalteten Dialerlayout zum Opfer fallen, ist vermutlich größer, und ihre Aussicht, zu ihrem Recht zu kommen, sind viel geringer.

Dialeranbieter geben ihren Drückern die Gelegenheit, die Layouts der Dialer grafisch zu gestalten. Natürlich gehören "zufällig" die farbliche Gestaltung der Preisinformation und die relative Lage zur OK-Eingabe zu den Freiheitsgraden der Layouts.

Bei der bekannten Überflutung der RegTP mit Dialerlayouts lassen sich immer gut solche unterbringen, die die Anforderungen klar unterschreiten, aber dafür umsatzträchtig sind. Hier kann ein Betroffener fast nichts ausrichten, weil er keinen Anspruch auf Prüfung hat und die RegTP wegen der Überlastung der Beschwerdestelle wenig unternimmt.

Als Reaktion kommen beispielsweise milde Hinweise an die kreativen Gestalter, bei Gelegenheit das eine oder andere Layout zu überarbeiten, sonst nichts. Dann können sie es gleich noch einmal probieren. Dieses Spiel geht nun definitv mit dem neuen einheitlichen Dialerlayout Mitte des Jahres zu Ende, aber bis dahin kann noch reichlich Umsatz gemacht werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## galdikas (5 März 2005)

*Re: Aufgedeckt: Automatische Einwahl statt registriertem Dia*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> „Seitens der Deutschen Telekom werden alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft, um im Sinne unserer Kunden einen optimalen Verbraucherschutz sicherzustellen. Hierzu wird bereits vor Vertragsabschluss mit dem jeweiligen Inhalte-Anbieter über eine 0190/0900-Rufnummer die Seriosität seines Angebots durch die Deutsche Telekom geprüft“, heißt es so in einem Schreiben der Telekom an einen Betroffenen, welches uns vorliegt. Man habe den Sachverhalt sorgfältig geprüft, heißt es in dem Brief weiter. „Hierbei konnten wir keinen Anhaltspunkt dafür finden, dass es sich bei dem unter der o. g. Rufnummer angebotenen Dienst um ein unseriöses Angebot handelt.“



Das zeigt, wie unsinnig der Versuch ist, bei der Prüfung der Berechtigung von Zahlungsforderungen mit dem nebulösen Begriff "seriös" das
 eigentliche Problem zu verwischen.

Es können auf "seriöse" Weise Verträge über "unseriöse Angebote" zustandekommen.
( z.B. Ausbeutung der Unerfahrenheit für Wucher, sittenwidriger Vertragsinhalt = Erotik gegen Cash usw.)

Ebenso können auf "unseriöse" Weise Verträge mit "seriösem" Inhalt geschlossen worden sein.
( z.B. durch Drohung oder arglistige Täuschung ).

Darüberhinaus können auf "seriöse" Weise Verträge über "seriöse" Dienstleistungen angeboten werden, bei denen aber (noch) kein (wirksamer) Vertrag geschlossen worden sein kann. 
(z.B. weil etwa bei Kindern die Wirksamkeit noch von der Genehmigung der Eltern abhängt, oder weil schon gar keine bewußte u. gewollte vertragsschließende Erklärungshandlung vorliegt. )

Außerdem können "seriös" Verträge mit "seriösem" Inhalt wirksam geschlossen werden, die aber wegen gesetzlicher Verbote unzulässig sind.
(z.B.  einvernehmliche Vereinbarung eines anwaltlichen Erfolgshonorars ).

Die Telekom-Auskunft hätte deshalb nur in folgender Weise Sinn: "Wir haben uns davon überzeugt, daß 1)  ein Vertrag in "seriöser Weise" zustandegekommen ist, 2) daß die Vertragsleistung erbracht wurde, und 3) daß keine "Unseriosität" des Vertragsinhalts gegen die Gültigkeit des -geschlossenen und erfüllten- Vertrags spricht.

Logischerweise kann mit der Feststellung einer "Seriosität" des Inhalts eines Vertrags (dessen Abschluß angeboten wird) aber niemals der Nachweis erbracht werden, daß überhaupt ein Vertrag geschlossen worden ist, geschweige denn, auf welche Weise ein Vertragsschluß erfolgte, und erst recht nicht, daß dies "auf seriöse Weise" geschah.

gal.


----------



## drboe (6 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ist für Betroffene die Situation durch die Registrierung schlechter als zuvor, was exakt in dieser Konsequenz hier im Forum zum Beginn der Registrierung diskutiert wurde.


Richtig. Die Erfolge gegen die Branche (durch neue Verordnungen) sind daher m. E. durchaus kritisch zu sehen. Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob der Verbraucher mehr Probleme bekommt das rechtswidrige Verhalten der Anbieter nachzuweisen, während sich an deren kriminellen Absichten und Maßnahmen so gut wie nichts ändert.



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keinen konkreten Zusammenhang zwischen der Registrierung, dem Hashwert, der Einwahl, einer bewussten Handlung des Rechnungsempfängers sowie der Abrechnung. Die Masche mit einem registrierten Alibidialer und einem automatischen Schurkendialer ist für Betroffene nicht erkenn- oder beweisbar.


Und da frage ich mich, was sich eine Behörde dabei denkt, wenn sie fordert:



			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Die Entfernung (des Dialers) von dem Endgerät darf nicht ohne Zustimmung des Nutzers erfolgen.
> zitiert nach http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=95847#95847


Das ist doch das Papier nicht wert, auf das es publiziert wird. Findet man einen Alibi-Dialer, so ist es heute schon schwer genug nachzuweisen, was passierte und wie der Dialer den Weg auf de PC fand. Es ist völlig wirklichkeitsfremd anzunehmen, dass diejenigen, die schon bisher vor kriminellen Aktivitäten nicht zurückschreckten, davon durch solche Forderungen abgeschreckt würden. Man fördert so m. E. die Beweisnot der Opfer und kann sich bequem auf den Anscheinsbeweis zurückziehen. Es wird höchste Zeit, dass hier die Anbieter beweisen müssen, dass ein Vertrag zustandekam. Besser noch, man verbietet das Inkasso durch Dritte und gesteht seitens Politik und Behörden endlich ein, dass sämtliche Probleme mit Dailerbetrug ihre Wurzel in der Etablierung solcher angeblichen Mehrwertdienste haben. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2005)

Es  ist wohl gar nicht so abwegig anzunehmen, dass das neue Einwahlfenster den
  "Leidensdruck" der Dialerdrücker so erhöht, dass die Bereitschaft,   die  bereits bekannten 
Techniken der Alibidialer zu "verfeinern", erheblich gesteigert wird.

Die entsprechenden  Kommentare sind in Dialerdrückerforen  bereits nachzulesen 

Die naive oder beabsichtigte? Vorstellung "dass nicht sein kann,  was nicht sein darf"  ist aus den Gehirnen 
von Bürokraten und Politikern wohl nie auszurotten. 

cp

PS:dem Weg für die neue Massenverschleierung scheint übrigens, trotz der neuen Bestimmung  
"Pro Dialer eine Nummer" wieder eine Hintertür geöffnet worden zu sein 


> D.VII. Sammelanträge
> In einem einzelnen Sammelantrag dürfen nur solche Dialer zusammengefasst werden, welche dieselbe Rufnummer anwählen und eine identische Verhaltensweise haben.


----------



## technofreak (7 März 2005)

Jetzt auch bei Heise, damit wird es so richtig publik 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/57124



> Erneut Auto-Dialer aufgetaucht
> Die Verbraucherschutz-Site Dialerschutz.de meldet einen erneuten Abzock-Versuch mit Auto-Dialern, die sich ohne Wissen des Nutzers einwählen. Für die Rufnummern 09009-0000-929 bis -932 sind nach diesen Angaben illegale Einwahlprogramme aufgetaucht, die sich per Active-X automatisch auf dem Computer des Opfers installieren und ohne Zutun des Anwenders teure Verbindungen aufbauen.


----------



## A John (7 März 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt auch bei Heise, damit wird es so richtig publik
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/57124


Offensichtlich wird aber auch, dass Gesetzgeber und Behörden nicht gewillt / fähig sind, wirksame Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.
Das Problem besteht im Grunde seit 5 Jahren und außer kaum wirksamem Herumgeeiere und ein paar Urteilen, die nur ganz Wenigen wirklich zu Gute kommen, hat sich praktisch nix getan.

Eigentlich ist es wie bei der Visa- Affäre. Wenn der Staat solchem Treiben durch Ignoranz und Duldung aktiv Vorschub leistet, muss man das ja geradezu als Einladung zum Abzocken verstehen.
Die Rechnung geht auf. Ein paar verlorene Zivilprozesse kratzen die Szene nicht. Und sollte es nach Jahren tatsächlich mal gelingen ein Strafverfahren zu eröffnen, wird es wohl durch einen Deal zwischen Rechtsanwalt und StA beerdigt werden. Schon, weil es nix bringt, einen Briefkasten auf Antigua zu verurteilen.

Wenn das Geschäftsmodell trotz Merkbefreiung von Politik und Behörden zu verbrennen droht, sucht man sich halt ein Neues. IP-Payment steht bereits in den Startlöchern. Selbst wenn sich dieses System nur 2 bis 3 Jahre hält, ist es mindestens so lukrativ wie die Dialerabzocke, da hier das Potential um ein Vielfaches höher ist.

Gruß A. John


----------



## TSCoreNinja (7 März 2005)

Mit der Verbreitung durch Heise begann die Verbreitung der Geschichte im Computer-Blaetterwald... Mal mit mehr, mal weniger Sachverstand... 
Denn wieder einmal waren es die schwarzen Schafe... Dabei koennen diese wollig weichen und oft missbrauchten Tiere doch gar nichts dafuer... 


			
				Netwelt.de schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem bei dieser Form der Dialer-Kriminalität ist, dass sie auch seriösen Anbietern Probleme macht.(1)
> ...
> Wenn nämlich Auto-Dialer in ihrer selbstlöschenden Form auftreten, ist der Kunde in der Beweispflicht.(2)
> ...
> Die Verantwortlichen sehen schon das Abrechnungsmodell Dialer an sich gefährdet. Zurecht, hebeln die Auto-Dialer doch das vor einem Jahr herausgebrachte Dialerschutz-Gesetz völlig aus. Einige schwarze Schafe können eine ganze Industrie ruinieren.(3)


TSCN
(1) der hinterlegte Link diene dem Interessierten Leser zur Verbildlichung dieser serioesen Anbieter
(2) diese juristische Einschaetzung widerspricht sicherlich nicht dem Grundsatz des BGB, dass der Forderungsinhaber beweispflichtig ist. Eine Klaerung durch Gerichte steht noch aus, duerfte aber ob Praezedenzfaellen wie Teleflate und sonstigen spannend werden.
(3) das hier behauptete Verhaeltnis gut/boese zweifel ich doch arg an


----------



## dvill (7 März 2005)

Die Fortsetzung des Satzes mit den schwarzen Schafen ist auch absurd.

Eine Handvoll Nepp-Vermarkter machen keine "ganze Industrie" aus und fördern höchstens wenige Arbeitsplätze in Italien bei Ferrari um den Preis großer Kaufkraftvernichtung in unserem Land.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (7 März 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Denn wieder einmal waren es die schwarzen Schafe... Dabei koennen diese wollig weichen und oft missbrauchten Tiere doch gar nichts dafuer...


Bin auch dafür endlich diese lieben Tierchen außen vor zu lassen, schließlich 
 sind sie es die geschoren werden...

 Tiere sollten ohnehin nicht stellvertretend   für menschliches Verhalten  herhalten,
 das ist grausam und ungerecht.

Wenn man schon überhaupt einen  Vergleich heranzieht, dann zumindest einen 
der der  verbreitetenden Anti/Sym/pathie und auch dem Verhalten näher kommt: 
Eine weiße Krähe macht aus einer  Krähenschar noch keine Taubenschar...

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2005)

heise schrieb:
			
		

> Die Regulierungsbehörde (RegTP) prüft den Fall bereits. Allerdings muss sie zunächst einmal die Beweise auswerten und den Anbieter anhören.


 Wer ist denn der Anbieter? Die Putzfrau im Marriott in New York? 
Ach ja übrigens: Es hat sich herausgestellt, wie mir scheint, dass es Zufall sein dürfte, dass in der Prenzlauer Allee 36 in Berlin ("Frankonia Höfe") eine Immobilienfirma mit dem gleichen Namen ansässig ist wie eine Immobilienfirma in Grasbrunn...
Es wäre zu schön gewesen... Favorit bleibt damit weiterhin der stellvertretende AR-Vorsitzende und von-Anfang-an-Aktionär einer Berliner AG (mit einer Filiale in: 435 North Dupont Highway, Dover, Delaware - na so'n Zufall aber auch)


			
				Erich Fried schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hauptberuf der Schnabelsau
> ist dass sie reimt auf Kabeljau
> Doch wenn sie ihren Zensch entschleimt
> bleibt selbst _der_ Mensch nicht ungereimt


Jede Information zu diesem Fall nehme ich gerne entgegen...
(...und gebe ich ebenso gerne weiter, wenn der Rechte danach fragt)


			
				netzwelt schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer als einfaches Abrechnungsmodell und im Grunde wesentlich sicherer als die Kreditkarte, eignet sich perfekt für Abzocke aller Art.


 übrigens ist bei uns gerade Nacht, und da ist es kälter als draussen...


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

Darf ich mal eine ketzerische Frage stellen? Die RegTP hatte die gleichen Informationen wie dieses Forum hier, mindestens zur gleichen Zeit.
Warum kommt dieses Forum hier zu den in den news veröffentlichten Ergebnissen - und die RegTP offenbar nicht???
Bei der RegTP sitzen Leute mit einem Auftrag und werden dafür bezahlt. Stünde dieses geld nicht diesem Forum hier zu?
Ironie? ...cum grano salis


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die RegTP hatte die gleichen Informationen wie dieses Forum hier....


Die RegTP hat die Informationen aus diesem Forum bzw. von einzelnen Mitgliedern überreicht bekommen und muss nun Entscheidungen in eigener Zuständigkeit treffen, nach dem alle verfügbaren Informationen und Erkenntnisse ergebnisreich abgeglichen worden sind. Du musst bedenken, dass neben den Sofortmassnahmen (z. B. Dialer-, Rufnummernsperre, Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot) i. d. R. auch ein Owi-Verfahren eingeleitet wird.


----------



## Der Jurist (8 März 2005)

Netzwelt emfehle ich sich den Text zur Beweislastproblemtaik durchzulesen und  das Urteil des Amtsgericht Rockenhausen zu studieren. Blaue Schrift anklicken und schon hat man die Texte.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 März 2005)

Der Vollstaendigkeit halber auch an dieser Stelle noch die frohe Nachricht:


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=97119#97119
> 
> 
> > > 090090000930 - Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen.
> ...


----------

